
All top-selling cars break emissions limits in 'real world' tests - yungchin
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/apr/21/all-top-selling-cars-break-emissions-limits-in-real-world-tests
======
thedays
This HN headline should be changed to "All top-selling diesel cars break..."
as it is misleading. The Guardian article and the testing results it reports
on are specifically related to diesel cars only.

Combine these results with the VW scandal and it's hard to see how the
production of diesel passenger vehicles will continue for much longer, even in
Europe, if these are the best real-world results that car manufacturers can
achieve. The average emissions of NOx from these diesel vehicles were over
five times the new Euro 6 legal limit.

------
ThrustVectoring
Goodhart's law in action. Diesel engines get scored based on their performance
in very specific circumstances, so they get built to score well in those
specific circumstances.

